
The Jordan Peterson All-Meat Diet - zorlem
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2018/08/the-peterson-family-meat-cleanse/567613/?single_page=true
======
seren
I am reading Charles Darwin recounting of his travel on the Beagle, and in
Argentina he mentions the Gaucho diet that is essentially only eating beef and
drinking mate.

From wikipedia [0]

>The gaucho diet was composed almost entirely of beef while on the range,
supplemented by yerba mate (erva-mate in Portuguese), an herbal infusion made
from the leaves of a South American tree, a type of holly rich in caffeine and
nutrients.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaucho](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaucho)

